# This is the Globalist Elite Exposed By a Dutch Elite Banker.....!!!



## nononono (Sep 15, 2018)

*This has been out for just over a year, this is the stuff the MSM WILL NOT TOUCH !*

*President Donald J. Trump has exposed this crap by pulling back the curtains, they ALL are squirming due to the exposure to cleansing Sunlight !*

*Watch the Video ....it has subtitles as the interview is in Dutch.....this is just the very tip of the Globalist Iceberg Agenda of which Obama, Bill & Hillary were part of....*

*



*

*Get out and VOTE REPUBLICAN this November and give the current admin*
*the further tools to expose this disgusting sick crap.....It has to be stopped or*
*the Basics this Country was founded on as we know it will soon *
*cease to exist !!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*The TRUTH !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This has been out for just over a year, this is the stuff the MSM WILL NOT TOUCH !*
> 
> *President Donald J. Trump has exposed this crap by pulling back the curtains, they ALL are squirming due to the exposure to cleansing Sunlight !*
> 
> ...


That's deep.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's deep.


*Yes it is and a few of you ( Especially YOU ! ) understand the financial underpinnings *
*of what he is alluding to....He doesn't come right out and say what the dirty secrets*
*are, but he spills enough info that it can be discerned quite easily if you understand the *
*financial markets even moderately !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yes it is and a few of you ( Especially YOU ! ) understand the financial underpinnings *
> *of what he is alluding to....He doesn't come right out and say what the dirty secrets*
> *are, but he spills enough info that it can be discerned quite easily if you understand the *
> *financial markets even moderately !*


I went to a seminar at the University of Hawaii in the early 90's.  Ex-MI6 agent I think he was.  Author of a book titled The Committee of 300.  My first exposure to those organizations that he talks about.

https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-compound/4A/4A92FD2FB4DAE3F773DB0B7742CF0F65_Coleman.-.CONSPIRATORS.HIERARCHY.-.THE.STORY.OF.THE.COMMITTEE.OF.300.R.pdf


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

*Temporarily Rodent free........*


----------

